# Sound problem ImageMixer



## Canoet12 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have recently bought a digital HDV camcorder (Canon HF11) and is trying to edit scenes with ImageMixer 3SE (ver.3.2.2) that comes with the camcorder. The problem is that after importing the files into ImageMixer´s editing mode, there is a terrible noise that makes it very hard to hear the original recorded sound. If playing the sound in ImageMixer without trying to edit the movies there's no problem - just while editing. My HDV is bought from B&H in New York (NTCS) and i live in Sweden (PAL) but that shouldn't cause any problem as far as I know.

Any clue?


----------

